# Fascinating fun facts.



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 2, 2017)

That is so true, Bea!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 2, 2017)

Flower Shells


----------



## Pappy (Sep 3, 2017)

So....are we all related to frogs.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2017)

Who knew?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2017)

Boxer Wladimir Klitshko auctioned his  Olympic gold medal to raise money for underprivileged Ukrainian  children.

 He raised $1,000,000. 

The buyer immediately returned the medal  to Wladimir as he wanted it to remain in the Klitschko family.

http://www.funfactz.com/sports-facts/wladimir-klitshko-medal-2757.html


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 13, 2017)

Pappy said:


> So....are we all related to frogs.
> 
> View attachment 41600


I was reminded yesterday that the same thing happens to your toes.   For climbing trees in the rain, maybe? layful:


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 13, 2017)

Although they are still susceptible to death by disease or attacks, lobsters can theoretically live forever because getting older does not raise their chance of dying.   An enzyme known as telomerase prevents the DNA in lobsters' cells from being damaged as they are replicated.

Source


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 13, 2017)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 41904



But they are SOO hard to light!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Falcon (Sep 23, 2017)

OH  $h*t  !   NOW  you tell me !    I didn't know that.  Guess  I  better stop  doing that.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 26, 2017)

"Wine has all kinds of fun facts surrounding it.  Did you know, in 1976, there was a wine tasting in Paris that blindly compared Californian wines to French wines. California won and the lone reporter covering the event was blacklisted for reporting it.  That event, also known as the Judgement of Paris, became a movie in 2008, called Bottle Shock.  It’s a great movie starring Alan Rickman and Bill Pullman and really worth seeing".


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2017)

Current World Population


----------



## Pappy (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 5, 2017)

SWEET!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Granny B. (Oct 7, 2017)

In a study of 200,000 ostriches over a period of 80 years, no one reported a single case where an ostrich buried its head in the sand.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2017)

"WHY IT'S NOT TRUE: Ostriches don't bury their heads in the sand—they wouldn't be able to breathe! But they do dig holes in the dirt to use as nests for their eggs. Several times a day, a bird puts her head in the hole and turns the eggs. So it really does look like the birds are burying their heads in the sand"!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 19, 2017)

Ketchup a medicine?


----------



## Pappy (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 19, 2017)

Meanderer said:


>



Maybe it was that metal "Service for eight" in his head?


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 22, 2017)

:eeew:


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 23, 2017)

The Doorway Effect


----------



## Pappy (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 5, 2018)

The world's oldest captive goldfish lived to be 43 years old.  Tish, the goldfish, achieved fame late in life after being recognised by the Guinness Book of Records in 1999. In 1998 the fish took the longevity title from Fred, a goldfish who died in 1980, aged 41.

In later life, Tish faded from bright orange to a distinguished silver, but remained healthy until shortly before his death.  His owner said the secret of his long life was not being overfed, and being put in the sun occasionally.






Oldest Goldfish Has His Chips
:3stooges:


----------



## Pappy (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 5, 2018)

Try it:   241543903


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 14, 2018)

Got a frog in you throat? _ "Medieval physicians believed that the secretions of a frog could cure a cough if they were coated on the throat of the patient."_


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 5, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> Got a frog in you throat? _ "Medieval physicians believed that the secretions of a frog could cure a cough if they were coated on the throat of the patient."_


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 8, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


>



You can try this one at home, I think RR posted about it in another thread!


----------



## NancyNGA (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 8, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


>



Good information!


----------



## Meanderer (May 8, 2018)

Before the invention of color TV, 75% of people said they dreamed in black and white. Today, only 12% do.


----------



## Keesha (May 8, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 8, 2018)

_"Although the rubber band was invented and patented in the 19th century, it was mostly used in factories and warehouses. This changed thanks to William Spencer of Alliance, Ohio. In 1923, Spencer noticed the pages of the Akron Beacon Journal, his local newspaper, were constantly being blown across his and his neighbors' lawns. As an employee of the Pennsylvania Railroad, he knew where to acquire spare rubber pieces and discarded inner tubes – The Goodyear Rubber Company also located in Akron.

 He cut these pieces into circular strips and began to wrap the newspapers with these bands. They worked so well that the Akron Beacon Journal bought Spencer's rubbers bands to do the deed themselves. He then proceeded to sell his rubber bands to office supply, paper goods, and twine stores across the region, all the while continuing to work at Pennsylvania Railroad (for more than a decade more) while he built his business up."_


----------



## Meanderer (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2018)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 52009



How delightful. Never underestimate the power of the human heart. 
Beautiful. :heart:


----------



## NancyNGA (May 24, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 25, 2018)




----------

